# Manual for Pro Tech 4106



## Thosl (Feb 22, 2013)

I need the manual for Pro Tech 4106. The Blade is not running parallel to the fence. also blade is not 90 degrees to the table. I need to know hopw to make those adjustments. Otherwise the saw seems to do a good job


----------



## jerci6 (May 23, 2017)

*Pro Tech Table Saw*

I also have a Pro Tech Table Saw, 10 inch contractor Saw type, no model number anywhere I can find. Seems to work fine. I am trying to change the saw blade, but there is only one nut and no way to hold the motor arm stationary. Cannot find my copy of a user's manual. Also I would like to install a zero clearance insert, but there are too many small metal projections in the way to fashion one myself. Where can I find a user's manual?


----------



## DOUGN6885 (Nov 3, 2019)

Still need to know how to align the blade? I have the manual.
Just saw you post. (no pun intended)


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

DOUGN6885 said:


> Still need to know how to align the blade? I have the manual.
> Just saw you post. (no pun intended)



This is a 6 year old post FYI.


----------

